# In Memoriam - Jim Strong



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Kevin (Mr East Broad Top, also known as K,) asked me to post this on his behalf._












Dr. James P. Strong III unexpectedly got called home to the Lord on Sunday, June 26, 2016. He passed on surrounded by family and embraced by an overwhelming show of love and support by friends and family around the world. Jim was most well-known in garden railway circles as the creator of the Woodland Railway in suburban Washington, DC, which was his passion since it began operation in 1980. To me, he was dad. He was my partner in crime when it came to things railroad-y. The Woodland Railway has been an incubator of ideas between us for its 36 years of operations, whether it be from the earliest days of figuring out how to lay the track, to sound and control systems, landscaping, building materials... it goes on and on. Even after I moved away from home, we still talked constantly about projects we were working on, and visits home inevitably involved some kind of project on the railroad. 

Many found inspiration in his railroad. I had the distinct honor and pleasure of being continually taught and inspired by the mind behind it. I can only hope to continue his legacy of looking for new and inventive techniques for use in the garden. He will be missed.

It is the intention of the Woodland Railway staff to keep the railway in operation. Its CFO (aka "mom," "Ruth") intends to keep the regular schedule of operating sessions going in Jim's honor and memory. So long as there are people willing to help keep the fires in the fireboxes lit, we will keep the trains running.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Pete.

Kevin, I'm so sad to hear about your dad. Michelle and I really enjoyed his company at your open houses. He was a real pioneer for large scale. And his operating sessions were famous. I remember him at the NGRC last year in Denver. I know you have a ton of good memories to fall back on.

- Jim & Michelle


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to get this news. I got to see the Woodland Railway in person during the 1997 Nation Garden Railway Convention. My sympathy to Kevin and the whole family.

Sincerely,
David Meashey


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin
Ryan and I offer our condolences to you and your family for the loss of a fine RR pioneer in the hobby; keep the spirit alive with each run on the rails!


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. 
Just think what he is doing in Heaven with Trains?
Julie and I will be PRAYING for you and family.
Jim


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

Our condolences.
We will keep you and your family in our prayers.

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

You have all my sympathies Kevin, so sad to hear this news.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Kevin. My condolences to you and your family. He leaves behind a fantastic legacy and it's good to see it kept going.

Scott


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

My most sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Kevin-
So sorry to hear of your fathers passing. From our family to yours we extend our deepest sympathies. You and your family are in our prayers. Even though I never met him, I will run a train in honor of him tonight.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Sincere condolences Kevin to you and your family,

We never have enough time with those love, 

Don


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news, Kevin... Even though he will surely be missed, he's at his final home now in the presence of the Lord. Condolences and our prayers to you and the family........


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin
Our thoughts and prayers are with you. WE first met Jim back when we joined the WVMGRS in 1987. Lots of fun working with him on the Washington DC Flower and Garden Show, the many nursery setups, and three of our mini-conventions before the 1992 NGRS in Reston. I still have one of his original speed controller boards that used a Futaba receiver... in the bag. I remember track building for the Woodland Railway; bending welding rod staples to push through the bottom of the ties to be bent over the rail web to form "spikes". We did not see him much in recent times, but we will miss him. He was a great innovator and tireless promoter of the hobby.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Kevin, my most sincere condolences. Your father can play trains in a better place now. With sadness, Zubi


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Kevin,

You had a great teacher and role model in your Dad. I'm sure he will continue to smile through you and the way you have honored him.

My deepest condolences.

Sam


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Dear Kevin,
I don't post very often any more, but wanted to say I am very sorry to hear about your Dad. I have taken much inspiration over the years from the Woodland Railway built by you both. 

I hope the railway lives on for many years to come, as it is a piece of garden railway history.

All the best to you & your family
Alec


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Kevin , I have enduring memories of your dad and trying to extract my Forney from the tunnel at the bottom of the hill,on the WoodlawnRR, it was the most inspiring railway I had seen and most real in its operating ways.
We are thinking of you at this most difficult time.

Gordon.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

My condolences and sympathy, God bless you and your family.

Robert


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, So sad to hear of your Dad's passing. I'm glad that I had the privilege of meeting him several times including having him as a guest at the Zia and Columbine RR. We enjoyed visiting with him and your Mom here and at you open houses. I know that he will be sorely missed but know that he will live in your heart as my Dad does in mine. Remember all the good times and live in peace. Your friend, Winn


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm condolences and prayers. It's times like this that are refreshing reminders of the closeness and friendship which can be born from common interests, despite many of us never having met each other in person. For that, I am eternally grateful. Likewise, it has been comforting to learn the extent of the influence my dad has had on the hobby. Sadly, seldom do we get to appreciate that while we're living, but it's very reassuring to the ones left behind to learn the extent of our loved ones' legacies.

Speaking of legacies, the Woodland Railway will remain in operation with regular operating sessions in the Summer and Fall months, until the leaves get too deep. The next session will be August 6th. If you're interested in attending, please PM me. 

Later,

K


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

again such sad news,,, my thoughts are with you and your family kevin,,,


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had more than a couple weeks of computer issues try to make a post ... so better late than never ...
My deepest condolences to Keven, Ruth, and the other members of the family. I knew Jim for more than 25 years. He allowed our entire club to come visit his wonderful layout in the woods. He was a true pioneer in large scale railroading. He predates all the scale variations. As an architect, I can not say enough about his wonderful structures and his unique techniques. He will be truly missed, but he did a great job of passing it on to the next generation. Thanks for the memories!!!


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Kevin, I don''t get on the internet very often as I once did, so just read this and must say, our condolences on the loss of your father. 

He was a great man, had a mind that was always active with innovations and unique ways to accomplish much on many Garden Railroads and those Large Scale empires found indoors. 

His legacy will continue to live on with what he gave the Large Scale Community. Even though I never had the pleasure to meet him, his ideas and ways to accomplish things were amazing. And that legacy will continue to shine in all those Large Scale Railroad Empires, whether inside or outdoors for many, many more years to come.

And if your late father was like my late father, if you ever had a head-scratching, brain whacking moment where you just couldn't figure out something, he was there with a solution that we just couldn't come up with.

May the Woodland Railway continue to run for many years to come to honor one, Jim Strong who gave so selflessly to this hobby of ours.

He will surely be missed by us all.

REST IN PEACE Jim Strong and may those trains you set up in the sky run until we all may meet at that great railroad empire one day.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear Kevin, I thought I posted something earlier but it apparently didn't get through. So sad to hear about your Dad. I enjoyed knowing him at your open houses and when he and your Mom visited us at our home and the Zia and Columbine RR. He was an interesting and talented man who I know you and your family will miss greatly. I know he will live on in your heart as my Dad does in mine. Best wishes, Winn


----------

